# Mare Magic?



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Has anyone used this Mare Magic? I did a little research and it seems about half of the people said it worked wonders and others couldn't tell much of a difference. Based on that I decided to order a 60 day supply and just see if it levels out my mare's cycle moodiness.

My question is for anyone that's used this with good results. About how long was it before you could tell that it was helping? 2 weeks? A month?

She's been on it for 10 days now, but this is her "calm" time anyway.


----------



## IndianaJones (Aug 13, 2014)

I used it on a spacey gelding with good results


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Mare Magic is just dried raspberry leaves, because they can be sold under what is known in the trade as the 'Muck & Magic' label there is no guaranteed analysis so what you get can vary depending on when and where harvested and how long ago they were picked and dried
The main Vitamin in them is Vit C - can be as high as 53% but a healthy horse doesn't need it as a supplement and it has no calming benefits at all
It contains Magnesium which can help calm horses but you would get a more standardized daily amount if you just bought a magnesium compound or a dedicated calming supplement containing magnesium
It contains B16 but the research on any benefits from that vitamin are inconclusive and they are not linked to any calming support
It has no hormonal effects at all - as per research done
Nutritional info on raspberry leaves:


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

If you want something that helps moody mares try wild yams. it has natural estrogen in it. I know someone who uses it on herself and her horses. works wonders.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I've used mare magic and it does work. Dosage will depend on your horse's size and metabolism. For my witch she gets about a tablespoon when she hits her 'time o' the month' and If I notice her being particularly flirty or vicious I may add as much as 3 tablespoons. It's herbal and it wont stay in her system for long- think of it as drinking calming tea so you should notice results if you are going to notice any right away.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Didn't work for my mare. I used it for a bit over a month. A magnesium supplement does seem to help a little. I use this:

https://www.smartpakequine.com/ps/magnesium-5000-8286

It doesn't transform her, but her poop seems more consistent and she seems a little more focused. It is along the lines of a 10-15% improvement, not night & day.


----------



## jazzy475 (Sep 18, 2014)

I'v used it with success and without success. Works real well on a gelding i have that tends to be spooky. Had a mare that was way to flirty when riden with other horses,was fine when alone but OMG get her around a gelding,and she lost all senses.

I tried mare magic tried magnesium nothing helped i ended up selling her,got tired of her and never ending flirty ways.Even had her vet checked for mare issues got a clean bill of health. Guy who bought her just loves her so ended good she's got a great home.:wink: 

And i now perfer to stick with geldings for my riding horses.:wink:


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

jazzy475 said:


> And i now perfer to stick with geldings for my riding horses.:wink:


I hear that! Sadly, I was supposed to rehome this girl for someone but I took her out for one ride and now I can't part with her. Her issues aren't unbearable, just annoying. 

I'll finish out the 60 days of this mare magic and then try 60 on that smartpak supplement and see which one, or any at all, that I get results from.

I would be content if she were just a little more consistent. Her general nature is bossy and I don't really mind that because I'm bossier. But up to the first half of her cycle she's just more impatient and irritable, then she gets lazy and tired for a couple days. I really don't think that anything is going to change her overall character, but it would be nice if she were a little more level, if ya know what I'm mean.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

Smartpak also has a supplement called SmartMare: Harmony, and that works well for this one gelding I knew! I'm not sure of any others who have used it, but maybe if you read some reviews you could also try that. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Mare Magic works very well for my mare, I saw a noticeable difference within 2.weeks.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Mare magic really does nothing, far as manipulating a mare's heat cycle, and why it is also effective on a gelding that lacks Magnesium. If a horse id defficient in Magnesium, they will be hyper reactive, and thus Mare Magic will work, as a mare will be more reactive when in heat
You can just buy bulk dried red Raspberry leaves in a health food store-cheaper
However, in mare that you wish to suppress heat completely, who is not Mg deficient, you will need to use something like Regumate
The name "Mare Magic', is rather deceiving, as it is just a general natural calming agent, and not something that actually manipulates the heat cycle itself


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You have to always research what's in these 'natural' things - I often wonder how much 'success' is down to the placebo effect' which one research on joint supplements for mildly arthritic horses proved as the owners of the one's taking the 'placebo' recorded as much improvement as the ones on the actual supplement - and in fact neither showed any improvement
If the horse has a magnesium deficiency then Mare Magic will help though its likely not as high in magnesium as most of the dedicated supplements
Where there's a real need for hormonal intervention Regumate is the best way to go if you can afford it and are prepared to handle it with care


----------

